# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  how do you keep moss alive in a terrarium

## justin shockey

help me out

----------


## jody

I replace it when it dies. I have some nice places to harvest, and after a rain I always collect several kinds of moss or plants for my tanks.

----------


## Alex Shepack

Moss is difficult to keep alive in terrariums, especially tropical-esque ones.  The only luck i've ever had with keeping it alive was in an Ambystoma opacum enclosure (sweaterbox) that stayed in my basement nearly all year and had really high humidity.  The real issue is that the mosses we put in our terrariums are from our backyards and the environment in most of our terrariums is supposed to resemble that of Australia or Central America.  I suspect that the reason it normally dies has to do with temperature as well as humidity.  That probably doesn't help much, but I really don't have any tried and true methods for keeping it alive.  Like Jody said, you can just recollect it if it dies.

Alex

----------


## justin shockey

thanks guy but what if you buy moss from were they come from

----------

